# Will this prop fit a 9.5 Rude?



## Tom_W (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.henrysmith.com/omcevinrudejohnson.htm


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Tom*
OK, Mi Amigo, found it. Thanks for the link!


----------

